# Manual shift Knob Replacement (2012 cruze)



## drhaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am not the most car savvy person so need some help changing my manual shift knob. I have ordered two shift knobs
both from amazon and eBay and neither worked. The whole is too small so I tried to make it bigger with a drill but this that didn't really work. Any idea/tips? Or links to an aftermarket shift knob that fits?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not much, bet here are a few links....

Manual Trans Shifter Knob links


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

how to remove shift knob on manual transmission?


anybody tried removing their manual shift knob? the leather/rubber on mine has torn apart, im tryna get it fix on a upholstery shop IF it is possible to get it removed, geez it sucks livin in a 3rd world country we cant even afford a bnew car.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

drhaser said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am not the most car savvy person so need some help changing my manual shift knob. I have ordered two shift knobs
> both from amazon and eBay and neither worked. The whole is too small so I tried to make it bigger with a drill but this that didn't really work. Any idea/tips? Or links to an aftermarket shift knob that fits?
> ...


If I were in your situation, I would measure the diameter and height of the shift. Then use those measurements to find a compatible shift knob.

Also I was under the impression that most aftermarket shift knobs had set screws to hold them in place. Is that not the case anymore?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Been rocking no shift knob for a couple months now and like it. I like the one finger on the lever shifting, feel a little more vibration to


----------



## drhaser (Dec 27, 2018)

JLL said:


> If I were in your situation, I would measure the diameter and height of the shift. Then use those measurements to find a compatible shift knob.
> 
> Also I was under the impression that most aftermarket shift knobs had set screws to hold them in place. Is that not the case anymore?


I have not looked too much into other kind of shift knobs. I wanted to put one similar to the original which does not need a screw but at this point I will use anything. This video made it look so easy but it looks like the 2012 version is different in terms of size.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

drhaser said:


> I have not looked too much into other kind of shift knobs. I wanted to put one similar to the original which does not need a screw but at this point I will use anything. This video made it look so easy but it looks like the 2012 version is different in terms of size.


Have you actually looked into a OEM GM replacement?


----------

